
RIAA, BPI, IFPI sue largest YouTube ripping site - DanBlake
https://torrentfreak.com/youtube-mp3-ripping-site-sued-by-ifpi-riaa-and-bpi-160926/?
======
DanBlake
Whats very interesting about this is the huge implications it could have for
adblocking. If the labels win on the 'circumvention' clause, the impact could
effectively outlaw adblocking. If youtube can say "you can only access our
content with a browser that doesnt save the audio portions of our video" then
they can also say "you can only access our content with a browser that shows
all ads"

Although google does not appear to be a plaintiff here, they have certainly
indicated they could be one in the future ( [https://torrentfreak.com/google-
threatens-to-sue-huge-youtub...](https://torrentfreak.com/google-threatens-to-
sue-huge-youtube-mp3-conversion-site-120619/) )

------
Cozumel
Do they actually make 'millions' in ad revenue though? Even if this lawsuit is
successful, another site(s) will just replace it.

Taking audio from a youtube video is pretty simple code wise and it'd be a
good idea to open source that maybe as a browser extension if someone hasn't
already done it.

~~~
adrianmoses
There's a CLI [https://github.com/rg3/youtube-
dl](https://github.com/rg3/youtube-dl). Which is possibly used by some of
these sites.

